# Spinnrute für Elbe gesucht



## Patrick086 (11. September 2015)

Da die Taipan Kamasu derzeit in D und NL ausverkauft ist , suche ich nun eine Alternative.Benutzt wird sie für Gummis von ca. 8-13cm mit Bleiköpfen von 10/14- 21/24 gr. in seltenen Fällen viel. auch mal 30 gr . Ins Auge gefasst sind folgende Modelle:

*1. Fox Rage Terminator Shad Jigger Rapid (20-60 gr)
2. Gamakatsu Akilas 90XH (15-60 gr)
3. Hearty Rise Predator 892 MH (10-50 gr) od. H (20-70 gr)
4. alternativ vielleicht auch White Veit 892 MH ( 10-60 gr.)*

Länge sollte sich bei 2,70 m bewegen ( also 2,66m-2,74m).
Budget liegt bei max. 300,-€. Wenn die Rute das Geld Wert ist , wie im Falle der Hearty Rise , würde ich also das Geld ausspucken.
PS: Die Rute sollte mit einer 3000er oder 4000er Rolle (Daiwa od. Shimano), die später dazu kommt,  gut ausbalanciert sein.


----------



## Angler9999 (11. September 2015)

*AW: Spinnrute für Elbe gesucht*

Alle tauglich, kommt auf deine Vorlieben an. Wir wissen nicht ob du Jiggst oder Faulenzt. Die White Veit hat halt eine seeeehrr weiche Spitze mit gutem Rückgrat. Wenn du etwas gelesen hättest, dann wüsstest du, das  du dir am besten die Ruten live anschaust.


----------



## BigFishHunterNRW (11. September 2015)

*AW: Spinnrute für Elbe gesucht*

Ich kann dir was zu der *Hearty Rise Predator 892 MH* *Modell 2015* sagen, ich fisch die Rute mit einer 4000er Twin Power am Rhein.

Der Blank fällt extrem straff aus, damit lassen sich auch noch 60-70gr. super werfen, also sollte die MH für deine Bedürfnisse vollkommen ausreichend sein!

Die Rute ist trotz der 4000er Rolle und der Kontergewichte immer noch leicht Kopflastig, was mich persöhnlich aber beim fischen nicht wirklich stört.

Und die Verarbeitung ist wirklich 1A, ich konnte keine Mängel an der Rute finden, jeder Ring sitzt gerade, keine Lacknasen oder sonstiges......#6


----------



## Patrick086 (11. September 2015)

*AW: Spinnrute für Elbe gesucht*

Eigentlich faulenze ich mehr als Jiggen . Die Rute sollte aber beides können. Habe hier bei uns aber keine Möglichkeiten die Ruten Live zu sehen , da die kein Händler hat ! Es gehört schon viel Glück bei unseren Händlern überhaupt mal ne Yasai Aspius zu Gesicht zu bekommen. Sowas wie Hearty Rise Predator oder Gamakatsu Akilas sieht man nur im Netz.
PS: Festgesetzt haben sich jetzt nach einiger Suche 
*1. Hearty Rise Predator 892 MH*
und
*2. Fox Rage Terminator Shad Jigger Rapid 270

*Kann jemand was zu den beiden sagen, eventuelle Unterschiede ?
Fox Rage Shad Jigger könnte ich mit Glück bei uns im Angelladen finden (falls Vorrätig).


----------



## master030 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Spinnrute für Elbe gesucht*

Ob das 1:1 übertragbar ist auf die Rapid kann ich nicht sagen da ich 
die Rapid noch nicht geangelt habe.

Kann nur über die normale Shad Jigger 2,45cm 15-50 gramm berichten.


Diese würde ich eher in Tendenz Faulenzer Rute einordnen, sie hat eine sehr sensibele Spitze, die beim angeln wunderschön mit arbeitet, also kein super hartes Brett wie oft beim reinen Jiggen bevorzugt wird.

Das Wurfgewicht würde ich fast realistisch einschätzen sagen wir mal so bis 40 gramm.

Diese Rute ist wunderbar ausbalanciert und wiegt nur ca 125 Gramm, da hat Fox mal richtig gut gearbeitet. Ich habe schon kürzere Ruten von anderen Herstellern gefischt die waren schwerer und kopflastiger. Wie es bei den 2.7m Modellen der Shad Jigger, Rapid, Bait Force aussieht weiss ich nicht.

Eins sieht mal wohl schon an den technischen Daten die Rapid ist fast 1/4 leichter wie die Predator.


----------



## Angler9999 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Spinnrute für Elbe gesucht*

Mir sind ehrlich gesagt beide Ruten viel zu hart. Gerade die HR habe ich viele Male in der Hand gehabt. Deshalb ist es auch so schwer etwas zu empfehlen.

Lies mal noch ein paar Beiträge hier im Bereich günstig kaufen. Da gibt es diverse andere Ruten, die du dir auch mal anschauen solltest. (Anlesen)
Evtl. gibt es auch Angler bei dir, wo das das Gerät mal anfassen darfst.

Die Rocksweeper 802 hat 40gr WG und die 902 wäre dann auch was für dich und liegt preislich unter der HR.
Dann gibt es noch die Greys Ruten, die Bushwhakler und die DAM´s und und  mehr

http://www.angeln-shop.de/savage-gear-bushwhacker-xlnt2-angelrute.html


----------



## RayZero (14. September 2015)

*AW: Spinnrute für Elbe gesucht*

Die Akilas XH geht eher Richtung richtiges Brett - genauso wie die Mitchell Mag Pro Extreme 892MH. Wenn deine Vorliebe also richtig straffe Stöcke sind, machst du mit denen beiden erst einmal nicht falsch. Was Rückmeldung und Komponenten angeht, sind beide Ruten mit knapp 100€ vollkommen ausreichen. Wenn die beiden im Raum stehen, würde ich mich für die Akilas entscheiden. Die Rute ist bei gleicher Länge und WG fast 30g leichter.


----------



## master030 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Spinnrute für Elbe gesucht*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Mir sind ehrlich gesagt beide Ruten viel zu hart. Gerade die HR habe ich viele Male in der Hand gehabt. Deshalb ist es auch so schwer etwas zu empfehlen.
> 
> Lies mal noch ein paar Beiträge hier im Bereich günstig kaufen. Da gibt es diverse andere Ruten, die du dir auch mal anschauen solltest. (Anlesen)
> Evtl. gibt es auch Angler bei dir, wo das das Gerät mal anfassen darfst.
> ...



Die Rocksweeper 802 und 902 sind wohl etwas zu schwach auf der Brust, mit keiner von den beiden würde ich einen 16cm Gummi werfen/fischen wollen. Die 802 hat auch nicht die gewünschten 2,70m länge. Aber es sind ausgesprochen gute faulenzer Ruten.

Bushwhacker, Mag Pro sind durchaus brauchbare Ruten für Ihren Preis , aber auch ziemlich brettig in der aktion. 

Die Akilas kenne ich nicht.

Die Mitchell 2,68cm und die Bushwacker 2,58cm in den längeren Versionen sind beide richtig arg kopflastig, bisher habe ich kaum was schlimmeres gefischt. 

Ich kann gut verstehen wenn jemand diese Rutenklasse(100€) überspringen möchte. Da in der Preisklasse ab 200€ meist auch wesentlich höherwertige anbauteile zu finden sind(Fuji K Sics,...). Unter 200€ bekommt man maximal Fuji Alconite. 

Da muss ja nicht jeder Priorität drauf setzen, für mich persönlich ist das wichtig.


----------



## Revilo62 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Spinnrute für Elbe gesucht*

Ich kann gut verstehen wenn jemand diese Rutenklasse(100€) überspringen  möchte. Da in der Preisklasse ab 200€ meist auch wesentlich höherwertige  anbauteile zu finden sind(Fuji K Sics,...). Unter 200€ bekommt man  maximal Fuji Alconite. 

Da muss ja nicht jeder Priorität drauf setzen, für mich persönlich ist das wichtig.

Kannst Du mir das mal genauer erklären, kann dem nicht ganz folgen, jetzt aber bitte mit richtigen Argumenten und nicht das blabla von innovativ, modern|bla:
Wenn der Blank scheixxe ist, helfen die besten Ringe der Welt nix.
Ne Spinnrute für 200 € mit nem 6+1 Ringsatz für nen hunni, Rollenhalter Fuji ca. 40 €, Korkgriff bester Qualität, Abschlußkappe Alu, Hakenhalter und ein paar Zierwicklungen, was meinste was da für den Blank übrig bleibt, ach ja und der Lieferant will auch noch was verdienen, nicht dass ich ihm das nicht gönne
@ TE schau mal in die aktuelle Raubfisch Sept./Okt. 2015, da werden sie geholfen, wenn es was für Dich sein soll, dann lass Dir eine bauen
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## master030 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Spinnrute für Elbe gesucht*

Ich habe auch das Spinnangeln mit Ruten nach klassischen Ringkonzept begonnen z.B. Bushwhacker, Beastmaster,.....(100€ Klasse) 

Nach einer weile habe ich mich nach etwas bessrem umgeschaut ich habe mir dann eine Rocksweeper und Oreni´MGS(beide Fuji Titan Sic) geholt. 

Ich bereue den Kauf nicht würde immer wieder eine hochwertige Rute zulegen.

Ich habe das Gefühl das Ruten mit mehreren kleinen Ringen spritziger sind, die Übertragung auf den Blank ist besser.
Ich angele mit dünnen geflochtenen Schnüren, ich möchte das bestmöglich für meine Schnur. Die Optik dieser Ruten möchte ich noch erwähnen(persönlich Geschmackssache).
Ob man den Preis ausgeben möchte muss jeder für sich entscheiden, aber das war ja hier nicht das Problem des TE.




Natürlich spielen nicht nur die Ringe sondern auch der Blank eine Rolle.

Die Blanks alla Mag Pro, Bushwhacker,... sind durchaus gut, das bestreite ich nicht.

In sachen Rückmeldung sind die Ruten der ü200 Klasse doch noch einen Stück weit besser als die Einsteigerklasse.



Wenn der Blank scheixxe ist, helfen die besten Ringe der Welt nix. 

Welche Blanks der ü200 klasse sind denn so schlecht ???

Die die ich gefischt habe Rocke,Fanta Nano, Fanta Orenji, Fox Shad Jigger,... haben mich alle postiv überzeugt. Von den Hearty Rise liest man auch nicht so schlechtes.


Ne Spinnrute für 200 € mit nem 6+1 Ringsatz für nen  hunni, Rollenhalter Fuji ca. 40 €, Korkgriff bester Qualität,  Abschlußkappe Alu,...


Ich glaube nicht das die großen Ruten Manufacturen Endverbraucher Preise zahlen.

http://www.cmw-angeln.de/angelgerae...e/Fuji-SIC-Ringsatz-Fuji-K-7-Stk.-RSFSKL2577/


----------



## Patrick086 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Spinnrute für Elbe gesucht*

Hallo, 
zum Thema Selbst-Bau oder bauen lassen : Bin ich kein Freund von. Ich mag es lieber von der Stange.
Eine Sache Interessiert mich aber noch: Aktuell fische ich noch mit einer Shimano Catana 2,7m 10-30 gr. , laut Datenblatt mit Hardlite-Beringung. War mit dem Ringmaterial eigentlich ganz zufrieden, hatte auch keine Probleme dadurch mit der Schnur oder ähnliches. Worin liegt aber der Unterschied zwischen Hardlite, Alconite und den (ach so) fantastischen SIC's ?#c
Würde nicht bei den Ruten dranstehen was da verbaut wurde , würde ich den Unterschied (als Nichts-Wissender) kaum oder gar nicht warnehmen. Vielleicht in der Lautstärke ? Die Hardlite-Ringe sind bis jetzt ohne Beschädigung und die Fische sind dadurch auch nicht in irgenteiner Form entsetzt oder verstört .


----------



## master030 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Spinnrute für Elbe gesucht*

http://www.fischlexikon.eu/rutenkunde/ruten-ringe.php


----------



## Patrick086 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Spinnrute für Elbe gesucht*

Danke für den Link , wieder was dazugelernt. 
Haben die Gamakatsu Ruten Akilas, Altemiss und Destrada Versatile Fuji SiC Einlagen oder sind da Alconite Einlagen drin ?
Gut aussehen tun die 3 Modelle ja.
PS:Noch was zur Aktion, welche ich bevorzuge: Meine bisherige Catana (CX ?) Steckrute ist (auch vom WG her) recht weich und geht bei Belastung bis ins Handteil . Allerdings hat mir  die Belastungskurve der Taipan (die leider überall raus ist) im Video ganz gut gefallen. Daher suche ich eher eine Spitzenaktion, welche in eine Semi-Parabolische übergeht .


----------



## master030 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Spinnrute für Elbe gesucht*

Am besten mal den Beschreibungstext der jeweiligen Rute durchlesen, da diese Ringeinlagen ein Qualitätsmerkmal darstellen, wird wohl kein Hersteller diese verschweigen wenn sie verbaut sind, sondern eher hervorheben.


----------



## Patrick086 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Spinnrute für Elbe gesucht*

Bei den Gamakatsu's steht nur *Fuji Tangle-free K guide.

*Was immer das heißen soll ( Tangle-free is klar aber der Rest).


----------



## master030 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Spinnrute für Elbe gesucht*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=257701

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=288950




Evtl siehst du dir mal die taipan burraku lure an. Die angestrebte Kamasu Lure wäre sowie so etwas overrated, meiner Meinung nach. Ich fische die Kamasu mit Ködern von 16-20cm mit 17-25 Gramm. Auch einen 8er Shaker mit 30 Gramm habe ich schon gefischt. Ich finde die Rute macht erst richtig Spaß mit Ködern ab 16cm aufwärts oder kleineren Ködern und schweren Gewichten. Das WG liegt deutlich höher als das angegebe.

Sollte das bei der Burraku auch der Fall sein käme sie wohl auch in Frage
am besten mal den user siloaffe oder Asphaltmonster anschreiben.


----------



## master030 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Spinnrute für Elbe gesucht*



Patrick086 schrieb:


> Bei den Gamakatsu's steht nur *Fuji Tangle-free K guide.
> 
> *Was immer das heißen soll ( Tangle-free is klar aber der Rest).



Das sagt nichts über die Ringeinlage aus, das ist lediglich die Rahmenform und der Hersteller.


----------



## Patrick086 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Spinnrute für Elbe gesucht*

|bigeyes |bigeyes |bigeyesSehe ich da richtig ? Burakku Lure in 2,7m 12-46 gr. ?


----------



## master030 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Spinnrute für Elbe gesucht*

Die Rute fällt wohl wesentlich härter aus. Lies dir einfach mal die Posts in den Links durch. Du schreibst max. Köder 16cm + max. 30 Gramm jig das sind etwa 55 Gramm. Dafür ist sie wesentlich besser im Bereich 10-14cm 14-24 Gramm unterwegs.


----------



## Patrick086 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Spinnrute für Elbe gesucht*

Kennt jemand die *Gamakatsu Altemiss* und* Destrada Versatile Fine Tip Sensor *genauer oder kann etwas darüber berichten (Aktion , Straff oder mittel) ?


----------



## master030 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Spinnrute für Elbe gesucht*

Kenne ich leider nicht. Nur nochmal mal interesseshalber was sprach jetzt gegen die Predator und die Rapid ?


----------



## Patrick086 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Spinnrute für Elbe gesucht*

Bei der Predator bin ich noch am überlegen, aber bei der Fox gefällt mir der untere kleine Griff nicht mehr so. Gamakatsu sieht da etwas besser aus. Tja, um noch zur Predator zu kommen: Korkgriff würde mir besser gefallen. Die Destrada dagegen sieht vom Griff her besser aus, hab aber bis jetzt noch kein Video gefunden , wo man mal die Rute bei Belastung (z.B. in Form eines Wallers) sehen kann . Taipan hab ich gesehen, Predator ( welche bis jetzt die härtere war) und Fox auch . Aaaaber die Gamakatsu halt noch nicht .

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NDpPq9hV_EFox Rage Shad Jigger

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sa4LfL6IzekHearty Rise Predator 892MH

[url="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxGfveyE-AU"]Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist 40-80gr.[/URL]


----------



## Esox 1960 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Spinnrute für Elbe gesucht*

Wie immer bei Rutenfragen: 10 Angler 20 Meinungen.
Wenn Du schon überlegst, vielleicht 300  Euro für eine neue
Rute auszugeben,wäre es vielleicht doch sinnvoll, mal in einen größeren
Angelladen zu fahren. Die Beratung und das"begrabbeln"der Ruten vor Ort sind meist Gold wert.


----------



## Revilo62 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Spinnrute für Elbe gesucht*

Den Tipp würde ich Dir auch geben, 
ne Stunde, dann biste in Potsdam bei Angel-Joe, 2 h in Dresden bei Angel-Joe oder wahrscheinlich nur ne halbe dann biste in Dessau bei Nippo, den seine Seite macht nen guten Eindruck, kenne den Laden nicht, aber im Shop wird einiges geboten, Preise sind in diesem Fall mal Schall und Rauch
Machste mit Deinem Schatzi nene Tagesausflug, sie freut sich, Du hast was von und man weiß ja nie, vielleicht wird es was ganz anderes

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## master030 (15. September 2015)

*AW: Spinnrute für Elbe gesucht*

Würde ich auch empfehlen, meistens bringt selber begrabeln und urteilen mehr wie 100 freds zu lesen.

Kann dir noch Moritz in Nauen ans Herz legen, die haben ne menge an Ruten da, HR und Fox unter anderem.

Beratung da ist auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Angler9999 (15. September 2015)

*AW: Spinnrute für Elbe gesucht*

@Master30

Ich stimme dir weitestgehend zu. Ich kenne die Elbe und denke, das die RS 902 nicht zu schwach ist. Der Normalzustand an der Elbe ist mMn. mit 10-16gr Köpfen und 12-15er Gummi sehr gut abdeckbar. Auch denke ich, das unsere Empfehlungen nur ansatzweise helfen. Ich hatte bereits hingewiesen, das nur ein "Selbstanfassen" weiterhilft. Aber auch das kann am Wasser schon etwas anders aussehen. Wir kennen die Vorlieben des TE nicht. Ich bin von sehr harten Ruten mittlerweile wieder weg. Für mich heißt hart = unfexibel. Semiparabolisch mit einer sehr sehr straffen Ausrichtung, das ist meine Welt. 

Ich sehe es im übrigen so. 
Beim Jiggen benötige ich eine straffere Rute (oft auch mit mehr WG). Beim Faulenzen benötige ich nicht die härte. 

Der Markt gibt aber all das her. Auch im Bereich der 150Plus€
Es gibt aber auch genug (für uns) nicht fischbare Ruten in diesem Preissegment. Von der Bushi bin ich z.B. überhaubt nicht überzeugt.


----------



## bootsmann90 (15. September 2015)

*AW: Spinnrute für Elbe gesucht*

die  Destrada Versatile Fine Tip Sensor würde mich auch mal interessieren, macht echt n sehr guten Eindruck....


----------



## Patrick086 (16. September 2015)

*AW: Spinnrute für Elbe gesucht*

Konnte in 2 Läden einige bekannte Modelle begrabbeln :
*1. Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist 2 Lure 40-80 gr.:* -schon mal nicht übel, gute Aktion, straffer als Rocksweeper( aber noch Vertretbar für meine Zwecke), aber etwas schwer, mit Gewichten sollte die Balance aber gut hinkommen ;
*2. Abu Garcia Rocksweeper Nano 902MH* *15-50 gr.* *:k:  *-kann jetzt die Besitzer verstehen , warum man diese Rute lieb haben muss: Weiche Spitze , Mittelteil etwas härter und letztes Drittel richtig hart, also richtig schön semiparabolisch ( würde ich jetzt jedenfalls sagen ). Ganz schön leicht im Vergleich zur Greys und der Griff ist etwas Voluminöser, Länge passt aber bei beiden ganz gut. Nur das Wurfgewicht stört mich etwas , es könnte leicht höher sein ( so 20-60 oder so). Aber so von der Spitze her gefällt sie mir ganz gut .
*3. Savage Gear Bushwhacker XLNT 2 30-80 gr.:*-Kurz und knapp : Sie ist mir zu Hart! Mag zum Teil an der Länge liegen , denn 2,58m sind etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig im Vergleich zu 2,7m bei den beiden anderen (vielleicht auch nur Einbildung).

Gibt es denn etwas vergleichbares zur Rocke ? Eine, die nur etwas härter in der Spitze ist und so 20-60 /15-65 gr. WG hat ?
PS: Ja ich weiß, es ist mal wieder die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau, welche hier gesucht wird |rolleyes. Aber so ein Mittelding zwische Rocke und Greys müsste es dann eigentlich sein (Eigentlich)|rolleyes.


----------



## Angler9999 (16. September 2015)

*AW: Spinnrute für Elbe gesucht*



Patrick086 schrieb:


> Konnte in 2 Läden einige bekannte Modelle begrabbeln :
> [
> *2. Abu Garcia Rocksweeper Nano 902MH* *15-50 gr.* *:k:  *-kann jetzt die Besitzer verstehen , warum man diese Rute lieb haben muss: Ganz schön leicht im Vergleich zur Greys und der Griff ist etwas Voluminöser, Länge passt aber bei beiden ganz gut.
> 
> ...




Ich hatte geahnt, das die dir gefällt.

Die Quantum Smoke 75 oder 105 könnte in die Richtung gehen.
Die sind schnell, gehen aber bei druck auch mehr in den Blank.

Die Heart Rise wäre härtere Ruten. Ich hatte neulich viele Ruten über viele Std. in verschiedenen Läden ausprobiert und hatte mir die harten Ruten leider nicht notiert.


----------



## Patrick086 (16. September 2015)

*AW: Spinnrute für Elbe gesucht*

Ja die Quantum Smoke hatte ich schon mal auf meinem Wunschzettel, aber dieses Video hat mich vom Kauf abgehalten. Die Aktion sollte halt nur bis zur Hälfte gehen und nicht bis ins Handteil.


----------



## master030 (16. September 2015)

*AW: Spinnrute für Elbe gesucht*

@ Angler9999 Ich habe nur geschrieben das die RS 902 zu schwach ist weil von 16cm Shad und 30gramm jig die Rede war.

Ansonsten gebe ich dir Recht die RS 902 ist eine meiner Lieblingsruten wenn es vom Ufer aus zum Zandern geht. Einsatzbereich 3-5 inch 10-21 Gramm.
Ich mag beim faulenzen auch eher Ruten die nicht so Megastraff sind.

Ich finde bei einem 6er Gummi geht sie zu sehr in die Knie.

@ Patrick du hast die Aktion der Rocke ziemlich gut beschrieben, dafür das du sie noch nicht gefischt hast.

Die Fanta Nano 2,80 hat eine sehr ähnliche Aktion wie die Rocke minimal straffer und etwas höheres WG.

Kleiner Nachteil die Fanta hat einen relativ kurzen Griff gesehen zu Länge, eine gewisse Kopflastigkeit muss ich ihr zusprechen.

Mit etwas Glück bekommst du die für 250-300 €.


----------



## Angler9999 (16. September 2015)

*AW: Spinnrute für Elbe gesucht*



Patrick086 schrieb:


> Ja die Quantum Smoke hatte ich schon mal auf meinem Wunschzettel, aber dieses Video hat mich vom Kauf abgehalten. Die Aktion sollte halt nur bis zur Hälfte gehen und nicht bis ins Handteil.



Ja das dacht ich mir auch bei dir. Ich finde es gerade gut, da im Drill weniger Fisch verloren geht. Die Quantums Smoke sind sehr schnelle Ruten. Aber Semiparabolisch. Die Rockesweeper haben eine Spitzenaktion und geben erst sehr sehr spät und dann nur wenig nach. 

Ich hatte ja bereits oft erwähnt, das jeder seine Vorlieben hat.....


----------



## Angler9999 (16. September 2015)

*AW: Spinnrute für Elbe gesucht*



master030 schrieb:


> @ Angler9999 Ich habe nur geschrieben das die RS 902 zu schwach ist weil von 16cm Shad und 30gramm jig die Rede war.
> 
> .



Wollte dich auch nicht kritisieren sry wenn´s so rüber kam.


----------



## master030 (16. September 2015)

*AW: Spinnrute für Elbe gesucht*

Habe ich auch nicht als Kritik empfunden, alles gut.


----------



## Patrick086 (16. September 2015)

*AW: Spinnrute für Elbe gesucht*

Die Fantsista Nano sieht auch sehr gut aus und wäre auch für 300  zu bekommen. Nur eins irretiert mich : Es gibt da anscheinend auch 'nen Modell mit abnehmbarem Griff . Ist das bei der 922H auch der Fall ?
PS: Wie sieht es denn bei der White Veit aus ? Ähnlich Rocke ? Konnte im Netz leider keine Belastungsfotos finden .


----------



## master030 (16. September 2015)

*AW: Spinnrute für Elbe gesucht*

Nein die 922h ist ein klassische 2 geteilte Rute. Die mit abnehmbaren Griff sind nur die kürzeren Modelle das nennt man 1+1 Teilung(griff+Rest).


----------



## Patrick086 (16. September 2015)

*AW: Spinnrute für Elbe gesucht*

@master030: Du sagtest vorhin die Fanta nano hat einen relativ kurzen Griff gesehen zur Länge . Ist der Griff trotzdem gleichlang wie der der Rocke ?


----------



## Roter Piranha (16. September 2015)

*AW: Spinnrute für Elbe gesucht*

Ich Fische die lesath ultra xh in der Elbe, diese Rute ist hart und hat sehr gute Rückmeldung.  Für mich persönlich mit eine der besten Ruten auf dem markt.  Falls mal eine in xh 270 ins Netz kommt bist auch bei 300-350 euro.  Im laden leider nicht mehr zu bekommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2015)

*AW: Spinnrute für Elbe gesucht*

Wenn jetzt ALLE mal runterkommen und sich wieder dem eigentlichen Thema widmen, brauche ich nicht wirklich noch verwarnen.
Wäre mir angenehm..

bisschen aufgeräumt..


----------



## Angler9999 (17. September 2015)

*AW: Spinnrute für Elbe gesucht*



Patrick086 schrieb:


> PS: Wie sieht es denn bei der White Veit aus ? Ähnlich Rocke ? Konnte im Netz leider keine Belastungsfotos finden .



Dazu hatte ich schon was geschrieben. Außerdem habe ich im Frühjahr ein Video von de White und der HR. ins Board gestellt.
Die White ist bis etwa 30 cm vor der Spitze wie die HR. Die Spitze ist sehr sehr weich.  Da heißt, das sie zum Faulenzen gut geeignet ist. Zum Jiggen absolut nicht.
Da Köderspektrum ist daher auch sehr breit. Die Rute ist aber für diese Speziadisziplin mit 280€ zu teuer. Bei der HR sehe ich das ähnlich. Mir ist die für das Zandern zu hart. Aber da sehen wir schon, das es jeder anders sehen kann.


Link vom Dez. 2014
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=295449


----------



## Hechtminki123 (17. September 2015)

*AW: Spinnrute für Elbe gesucht*

Ich fische die white Veit , ist auch eine sehr geile Rute. Da Sie mir aber in der Spitze doch etwas zu sensibel ist( ich stehe eher auf richtige Bretter ), Werde ich sie deshalb auch wieder abgeben und mir die Predator mh holen. Falls Interesse besteht werden wir uns sicher einig .

Mfg


----------



## Patrick086 (17. September 2015)

*AW: Spinnrute für Elbe gesucht*

Aaaallsooo: Tag die Herren (und Damen) |wavey:. Habe versucht die Videos von der White Veit anzuschauen, wurden aber anscheinend gelöscht  . Macht nix  .Nachdem mir die "*Rocke*"  gestern im Laden so gut gefallen hat , geht mein bestreben ganz klar in diese Richtung . Es wird höchst wahrscheinlich entweder die *Rocksweeper Nano* werden oder die *Fantasista Nano . *Eine von beiden deshalb, weil sie ( so hoffe ich zumindest von der "Fanta nano") Spitzenaktion haben und Fuji-Sic's haben. Bei der Rocke ist der untere Griff durchgängig (das gefällt) bei der Fanta stört mich ein wenig der "kleine Knubbel" an unteren Ende . Das der Griff der Fanta nano aus Kork ist gefällt mir allerdings wieder, ebenfalls die 2,8m und 20-65 gr. WG (was Real aber bestimmt bei 15-55 liegt oder ?), sowie die (zumindest laut Verkäufer) 177 gr. Gesamtmasse. Damit wären beide Ruten in etwa gleich schwer.


----------



## master030 (17. September 2015)

*AW: Spinnrute für Elbe gesucht*

Es gibt doch Videos in dem veit die Rute fischt z.B. such mal Zander Peenemünde. 16er Gummi geht mit der Fantasista 922H also Wg bis 50-60 gramm passt schon. Die Rocke eher bis 40-45 Gramm. Zu der Fanta gab es auch mal ein Video da angeln welche in Spanien vom bellyboot auf wels, evtl ist es noch zu finden.

Ansonsten mal bei Moritz in Nauen anrufen die sollten eigentlich alle drei Ruten da haben, am besten mal Preis und Verfügbarkeit checken.


----------



## Patrick086 (17. September 2015)

*AW: Spinnrute für Elbe gesucht*

Ist denn die Fanta Nano inzwischen frei von Fehlern , oder kann es immer noch passieren dass man ein "Montagsmodell" zugeschickt bekommt (mit z.B. schiefen Ringen oder krummer Spitzer , fehlerhaftem Kork usw.) ?


----------



## master030 (17. September 2015)

*AW: Spinnrute für Elbe gesucht*

Das kann ich dir gar nicht sagen, die die mein Angelkollege hat ist tip top in Ordnung, er hatte seine auch im Netz bestellt. Ansonsten hast du bei einem Internetkauf doch eh 14 Tage Rückgaberecht.


----------



## RayZero (18. September 2015)

*AW: Spinnrute für Elbe gesucht*

Mit der Rocke machst definitiv nichts falsch, aber 30g + 16er Shad wie in deinem Eingangspost erwähnt wird nicht gehen.
Für solche Ködergrößen wäre eine Akilas 90XH oder Mag Pro Extreme 892MH besser geeignet.

Hab jetzt meine Rocke diese Woche zum ersten Mal gefischt - Zander gabs keinen aber Rückmeldung und Wurfeigenschaften sind noch mal ein Level höher als bei meiner Ex (Yasei Aspius 270H). Köderspektrum -> beginnt schon bei 7g + 10cm Trailer und endet m.M. bei 20g am 5er Sea Shad. Gut - ein 14er Gummi am 20g Kopf geht wahrscheinlich auch noch (nicht getestet, nur vom Gefühl her) aber mehr nicht #h.


----------



## Patrick086 (19. September 2015)

*AW: Spinnrute für Elbe gesucht*

Hallo nochmal. Wie bereits ein paar Kommentare zuvor geschrieben , stehen bei mir momentan alle Zeichen auf " Abu Garcia Fantasista Nano" (wäre die erste wirklich hochwertige Rute bei mir) . Die entgültige Entscheidung fällt aber erst in frühestens 2 Wochen . Werde mich aber dann noch mal melden , wenn das Ergebnis feststeht, um diesen Thread vernünftig zu beenden .


----------



## geomujo (19. September 2015)

*AW: Spinnrute für Elbe gesucht*

Ich hatte diese Rute auch schon im Visir bin aber wieder von abgekommen. Im Laden hatte ichh die Fantasista Nano 822MH in der Hand und sie riss mich jetzt nicht vom Hocker. Sie war mir viel zu kopflastig. Die Aktion war jetzt auch nicht besser als bei der Konkurrenz.

Richtig geil bei der Fanta ist der Griff-Aufbau mit Kork-Einsatz. 

Dennoch bedenkt, die Fanta Nano ist nun auch schon 4 Jahre alt, wie die Rocke auch. In der Blankherstelölung hat sich in der Zeit doch einiges getan, sodass man heute für seo eine Rute ein Gewichtsersparnis von 30 Prozent erwarten kann.

Als Alternative hatte ich 2 Gamakatsu's im Auge
Destrada S83H Versatile Fine Tip 2,50m - 15-60g - 180g
Altemiss 90MH Heavy Cast 2,50/2,80m - 20-65g - 160g/178g

Die Destrada dürfte eher Spitzenbetont sein, die Altemess eher semi-Parabolisch, abgeleitet aus der Ringanordnung)


----------



## Patrick086 (19. September 2015)

*AW: Spinnrute für Elbe gesucht*

Das Problem bei Gamakatsu Akilas, Altemiss und Destrada ist, das man nicht weiß , ob es Fuji Sic Ringe sind oder Alconite ! Und zu allem Übel hab ich noch kein Video gefunden , wo man die Aktion mal genauer sehen kann !
*PS:* Hab in Startpost mal die Ködergröße angepasst . Bleibe ich bei max. 13cm Köder (Stintshad, Lieblingsköder und Konsorten)wiegt einer 11 bzw. 12 gr. (Stint Shad, Lieblingsköder;* hab nachgewogen !*). Mit samt max. 30 gr. Bleikopf , wäre das Gesamtgewicht des Köder max. ca. 40-45 gr. !
Damit sind die einzigen 2 Ruten die unter dieser Kategorie fallen und deren Aktion mir gefällt:
*Taipan Burakku Lure in 2,7m*
und 
*Abu Garcia Rocksweeper Nano

*Habe im Netz zwischendurch auch nen Video der http://[URL=&quot;http://[URL=&quot...=03cb8994ad2fc2a4c943dca072b92be4&quot;&quot;Fantasista  gefunden und muss sagen, dass sie mir nicht mehr ganz gefällt.


----------



## Patrick086 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrute für Elbe gesucht*

Die Entscheidung ist gefallen . 
Es ist eine *Sportex Absolut* in *2,7m* mit *40g WG*.Das auf den hiesigen I-Netseiten angegebene Gesamtgewicht von *158 gr*. stimmt ! Ich habe* bei meiner* *159,3 gr*. gemessen. Rollenhalter ist von Fuji (steht ja auch drauf) aber die Ringe anscheinend nicht (wenn ich richtig gelesen habe steht da RYON oder RYOBI ; man kann es schlecht lesen, da ziemlich klein). Verarbeitung ist aber Top , keine Makel, Ringe alle gerade und in einer Flucht, Ringbindungen auch alle sauber . Rollenhalter ist gut , Bauart stört mich nicht. Allerdings muss ich hier noch mit erwähnen, dass die Rute *Kopflastig *ist und *keine Hakenöse* hat ! Ersteindruck ist somit schon mal recht gut . Für einen genaueren Test muss ich jetzt nur noch das WE abwarten, dann geht es zur Sache. Als Rolle dient jetzt erstmal 'ne Daiwa Lexa 3000 von der alten Rute zum testen, wird aber irgentwann ersetzt durch ein 4000er Modell von Shimano (Biomaster z. B.) oder Penn (Battle 2/Conflict). Aber so weit ist es noch nicht , bis dahin kann ich ja noch ne weile Beiträge lesen  .


----------



## Angler9999 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrute für Elbe gesucht*



Patrick086 schrieb:


> Aaaallsooo: Tag die Herren (und Damen) |wavey:. Habe versucht die Videos von der White Veit anzuschauen, wurden aber anscheinend gelöscht  . Macht nix .





Gratuliere zur Sportex.

Ich habe die beiden Vid´s noch einmal geladen.

WV HR
https://www.dropbox.com/s/dnzt428wp7pge9p/IMG_1132.MOV?dl=0


HR
https://www.dropbox.com/s/vax2b9i7f2qmr5x/IMG_1133.MOV?dl=0


Dazu muss man sagen, das ich bei der WV das Wackeln etwas mehr provoziert habe, weil ich zuerst dachte, das es auf dem Video sonst nicht so deutlich zu erkennen ist.


----------



## Ruti Island (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrute für Elbe gesucht*



Patrick086 schrieb:


> aber die Ringe anscheinend nicht (wenn ich richtig gelesen habe steht da RYON oder RYOBI ; man kann es schlecht lesen, da ziemlich klein).




Doch! Das sind Fuji SIC K-Ringe.


----------



## Patrick086 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrute für Elbe gesucht*

Danke Angler9999. Nachdem ich die Videos gesehen habe, würde ich die Sportex in Richtung HR Predator einordnen.


----------



## Angler9999 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrute für Elbe gesucht*

sehe ich auch so


----------



## Patrick086 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrute für Elbe gesucht*

Habe die Zeichen auf dem gr. Ring mal anders herum gelesen:

*K J Q A ? (N/M)*


----------



## RayZero (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrute für Elbe gesucht*

Kannst du ein Foto einstellen mit der Beschriftung auf dem Ring?


----------



## angler1996 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrute für Elbe gesucht*

Kigan


----------



## Ruti Island (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrute für Elbe gesucht*

Das ist alles etwas verwirrend. 
 Auf der Homepage steht nur was von "hochwertigen SIC-Ringen" und dann in diesem Testbericht (http://blog.angeln.de/tackle-tests/test-spinnrute-sportex-absolut/) aber wieder was von Fuji-K-Serie.


----------



## Patrick086 (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrute für Elbe gesucht*

Hi, habe hier mal ein Foto gemacht . Diese Buchstaben sind so winzig klein , das ich schwierigkeiten hatte sie überhaupt mit der Linse zu finden. Foto ist dann mit Handy in der einen Hand und 'ner  kleinen Lampe in der anderen entstanden. Hoffe man kann es entziffern.




*K  J **G  A N*

Edit: Ich glaube ich hab des Rätsels Lösung gefunden.
Demnach ist der Hersteller *KIGAN .
Angler1996* hatte also die richtige Antwort.


----------



## Patrick086 (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrute für Elbe gesucht*

Kenne zwar diese KIGAN-Ringe nicht  aber ich denke mal , so lange die SIC-Einlagen nicht rausfallen dürfte es da keine Probleme geben (hoffe ich jedenfalls). Bei den Amis sagen die jedenfalls, dass die Kigan-Ringe "very sturdy"(also sehr robust) sind. Ich kannte zwar bei der Rute das Risiko, dass da keine Fuji-SIC's verbaut wurden, ein bisschen enttäuscht bin ich aber schon , das bei so einem Preis nicht auch Hochwertige Markenringe verbaut werden.


----------



## RayZero (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrute für Elbe gesucht*

Also Fuji kann ich da beim besten Willen nicht rauslesen. 
Auf der Sportex-Seite wird aber auch nirgenwo erwähnt, dass es sich bei der Absolut um eine Fuji Beringung handelt. Lediglich der Rollenhalter wird explizit erwähnt.

Finde auch, dass an eine 300€ Rute hochwertige Fuji-Ringe gehören #d


----------



## Patrick086 (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrute für Elbe gesucht*

Haben doch sicher einige Leute hier im Forum ebenfalls eine Absolut im Keller stehen, vielleicht könne die mal kurz was dazu sagen #c. Jedenfalls steht fest, falls doch die Einlagen rausfallen, geht entweder die Rute zurück (Garantie ; glaub 2 Jahre auf Anbauteile) oder ich lass mir Fuji-SIC's dranbinden.


----------



## Prof. van Helsing (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrute für Elbe gesucht*

Demzufolge fliegen bei ~80% der verbauten Ringe an Ruten die Einlagen raus nach 2 Jahren.
Na da sollte ich mal meine über 20 Jahre alten Ruten schleunigst überprüfen, ob noch alle Einlagen drinn sind bei den nicht Fujis


----------



## PirschHirsch (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrute für Elbe gesucht*

Meine Styxe haben auch keine Fuji-Ringe (nur der Rollenhalter ist von Fuji). Zudem gerade SICs und nicht diese neuen Schrägteile.

Aber das ist mir komplett egal - denn Ringe wie ganze Rute performen jeweils hervorragend. 

Keinerlei (Geflechts-) Probleme, Wurfstress, Auflösungssymptome etc. Auch nicht mit recht empfindlicher Leine wie Daiwa T8 in dünnen Durchmessern.

Auf DAS alles kommts mir persönlich an - ich seh das 100 % pragmatisch. Was da auf den Kleinteilen draufsteht, ist mir daher vollkommen Latte.

Somit geht das an meinen Styxen Verbaute für mich einwandfrei in Ordnung. Weil es jeweils höchst hervorragend funzt.


----------



## Patrick086 (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrute für Elbe gesucht*

Ironie angekommen. Auch wir haben Ruten mit "Nicht Fujis " ,die immer noch halten und nicht durchgescheuert sind. Meinte ja auch nur, da ich Kigan bisher nicht kannte und von einigen rausgefallenen Einlagen gelesen habe.


----------



## Guinst (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrute für Elbe gesucht*

Im Grunde ist Fuji doch der größte Massen-Anbieter in diesem Segment. Ich bin mir sicher, dass es hochwertigere Ringe gibt und andere Hersteller mit den selben Einlagen genauso gute Ringe machen. Mit Fuji Rollenhaltern hatte ich sogar schon öfter mal Probleme.
Ich persönlich finde Alconite Ringe sogar besser als Sic. Ich finde die sind leiser und kaputt gegangen ist mir noch nie einer.


----------



## angler1996 (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrute für Elbe gesucht*



Guinst schrieb:


> Im Grunde ist Fuji doch der größte Massen-Anbieter in diesem Segment. Ich bin mir sicher, dass es hochwertigere Ringe gibt und andere Hersteller mit den selben Einlagen genauso gute Ringe machen.* Mit Fuji Rollenhaltern hatte ich sogar schon öfter mal Probleme*.
> Ich persönlich finde Alconite Ringe sogar besser als Sic. Ich finde die sind leiser und kaputt gegangen ist mir noch nie einer.




 Die bestanden worin?
 Gruß A.


----------



## Guinst (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrute für Elbe gesucht*

Also zum einen hatte ich mal einen Rollenhalter erwischt, bei dem die hintere Schelle Spiel nach rechts und links hatte und dieses Spiel mit fest eingespannter Rolle immer noch gegeben war. Zwar nur Millimeter, aber sehr nervig beim Faulenzen.
Zum anderen hab ich ein Modell mit 'Carbonapplikation' (siehe Bild) das 'Carbon' ist billiges Plastik, genau wie die metallisch aussehende geriffelte Schraube. Das ganze ist verklebt mit einer hartgummiartigen Plaste darunter. Der Kleber löste sich nach einigen Einsätzen. Die Rolle ließ sich dann nicht mehr vernünftig festschrauben, irgendwann rutschten die Bestandteile ganz herunter.
Ich hab es neu und gut verklebt, seitdem gibt es kein Problem mehr. Aber es ist trotzdem mehr Schein als sein und wirkt sehr billig (wenn man sieht was hinter dem ersten Eindruck erscheint).


----------



## Patrick086 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrute für Elbe gesucht*

Soooo, konnte die Rute heute ein wenig testen. Grundkontakt war gut , aber durch den Wind hat man viel Gefühl verloren. Die WG-Toleranzangabe (30-50 gr.) stimmt, unter 25/26gr. Ködergewicht geht da nix bzw. gar kein Gefühl mehr. Ein 9cm Stint Shad am 10gr. Kopf geht also nicht, aber dafür hab ich ja meine leichte Shimano. Aaaber ich muss an dieser Stelle mal erwähnen, dass die Rutenspitze beim Auswurf eines 12,5cm Stint Shad+14gr. Kopf ganz schön stark "Nachzittert" ! Ist das normal ?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrute für Elbe gesucht*

Nicht optimal gut (Biomaster z.B. kann sowas besser), aber bei sehr extremen Spitzenaktionen ist das so mit der Spitze als zappeligstes Element.
Sei froh dass nicht die Rute auf ganzer Länge nachwabbelt :g 
- das ist viel schlimmer!

Deine ist die, richtig?
AB 2702 	270 cm 	9 	2 	139 cm 	40 g 	30 – 50 g 	158 g 	10 	399,00 €
http://www.sportex.de/produkte/spinnruten.html


----------



## Patrick086 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrute für Elbe gesucht*

Ja, genau die . 12,5 cm Stint + 14gr. Bleikopp = ca. 25gr. Gesamtgewicht , also noch unter Toleranz.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrute für Elbe gesucht*

Zeigt an, dass die Spitze beim werfen vom Ködergewicht richtig durchgewalkt wird und auf Touren kommt. Also eigentlich gut ...
Länger nachschwingen ist doof, zeigt einen kleinen Mangel in der Schnelligkeit und Dämpfung der Rutenspitze an, in Toptechnologie geht da mehr, da kommt es auf Feinheiten der Blankherstellung an.

Meine pers. Einschätzung dazu: Halte die Absolut von Anfang an für zu teuer, -200 € auf den EVP wäre eher angemessen, Shimanos Stradic und Blue Romance zeigen mit EVPs deutlich unterhalb 200€ an, was man bekommen kann, die haben sogar einen richtigen Rollenhalter und nicht einen kaum vorhandenen  Über die Farbe des Blanks braucht man sich  nicht auszulassen.

Hoffe für dich, dass die aktuellen Preissenkungen einen erträglich Kaufpreis erlaubt haben, ansonsten kann man innerhalb 2 Wochen  ...


----------



## Patrick086 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrute für Elbe gesucht*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> .....ansonsten kann man innerhalb 2 Wochen  ...


Aber leider nicht mit entfernter Schutzfolie des Griffs ,was sich aber zwecks Test nicht vermeiden ließ.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrute für Elbe gesucht*

Das täte mich nicht scheuen, mußt ja schließlich als Fernkäufer prüfen können, ob die Ware das erwartete ist, und Verpackung gehört dazu ab. 
Diese Bamsel und Anhänger kann man mit einem kleinen Kabelbinder gut wieder fixen, so wie es war. Sauberkeit (abwischen) und schadfreier Zustand ist natürlich selbstverständlich. 

Wenn dich das Gezappel stört, ist es nicht das erwartete Ding gewesen.


----------

